# streambaby weirdness, fail



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok quick background.

I have an AMD 6 Core Machine (Win7 64bit/16G Ram) that is my streambaby box for streaming video to both Tivos in the house.

This machine stated getting weird and I took it offline to test it for a virus, bad harddrive bad memory etc. Everything seemed to be find. I figured that it was maybe a corrupt Windows install and decided to re-install windows.

I backed up everything and re-installed windows and began to re-install my programs to test to make sure that this was the issue. I restored my copy of steambaby (streambaby-0.29) and used ninite.com to setup java. 

Everything looked good as far as directory structure and I did have to edit the streambaby batch file to go to jre7 instead of jre6. 

When I first ran SB, I got an error when trying to stream a show. I was able to find out that it was a font problem and I removed the meta data sitting in the show specific directories that had been created by sickbeard before the reinstall.

Once that was removed, I was able to stream an mp4 file without issue. However, I had trouble streaming an mkv file. 

Normally, this box can convert *Any* mkv in almost real time. I also have MOCA setup at home so its cot a fast connection from PC to Tivo. 

This stream did not budge. It barley would produce any show at all and frequently paused. I tried bumping down the quality down to see if that would have an effect but that didn't help as well. 

I also have a separate setup of (streambaby-20120828-2030.zip with search) just to make sure that it wasn't my original SB setup that had issues. 

This also had trouble. 

I dont' understand why I'm having problems. I'm more than happy to provide logs or try anything to see if I can figure out the issue.

TIA


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

Can you give a rundown of the MKV's codec and other information that is giving you trouble? MediaInfo is a good tool to get this information, bitrate, codec, size, etc.

FFMPEG is used under the cover by streambaby. By default it does not specify the number of cores to use, the command line syntax for FFMPEG can be configured in the streambaby.ini and you can force FFMPEG to use more than a single core. (I do not have the syntax of this in front of me).

If your MKV is HD and high bit rate your computer may not be able to convert it fast enough using a single core.

Rick


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Rick. I will get back to you with this information. It may be a few hours as in re-setting up the machine I forget to setup logmein so I can't get access to to to grab that info.

I would be very interested in getting those other cores involved. The thing thats odd, is that this is the same config that I used before the PC refresh. So, if I had it setup before, it should be on this setup as well.

I'll look and see if I Can find it to at least use the full strength of this box.

Thanks for replying!

If anyone else needs more information please ask and I'll get it on the thread.


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

```
General
Complete name                            : Shameless Us - 2x12 -.mkv
Format                                   : Matroska
Format version                           : Version 2
File size                                : 1.64 GiB
Duration                                 : 56mn 37s
Overall bit rate                         : 4 159 Kbps
Writing application                      : x264.exe
Writing library                          : mkv2rls x264-tv version built on 2011. febr. 17

Video
ID                                       : 1
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames                : 5 frames
Codec ID                                 : V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC
Duration                                 : 56mn 37s
Bit rate                                 : 3 692 Kbps
Width                                    : 1 280 pixels
Height                                   : 714 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate mode                          : Constant
Frame rate                               : 23.976 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.169
Stream size                              : 1.46 GiB (89%)
Writing library                          : x264 core 130 r2273 b3065e6
Encoding settings                        : cabac=1 / ref=5 / deblock=1:-2:-2 / analyse=0x3:0x113 / me=umh / subme=8 / psy=1 / psy_rd=1.05:0.00 / mixed_ref=1 / me_range=16 / chroma_me=1 / trellis=1 / 8x8dct=1 / cqm=0 / deadzone=21,11 / fast_pskip=1 / chroma_qp_offset=-2 / threads=18 / lookahead_threads=3 / sliced_threads=0 / nr=0 / decimate=1 / interlaced=0 / bluray_compat=0 / constrained_intra=0 / bframes=3 / b_pyramid=2 / b_adapt=2 / b_bias=0 / direct=3 / weightb=1 / open_gop=0 / weightp=2 / keyint=250 / keyint_min=23 / scenecut=40 / intra_refresh=0 / rc_lookahead=50 / rc=crf / mbtree=1 / crf=18.0 / qcomp=0.60 / qpmin=0 / qpmax=69 / qpstep=4 / ip_ratio=1.40 / aq=1:1.10
Language                                 : English
Default                                  : Yes
Forced                                   : No

Audio
ID                                       : 2
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Mode extension                           : CM (complete main)
Format settings, Endianness              : Big
Codec ID                                 : A_AC3
Duration                                 : 56mn 37s
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Bit rate                                 : 384 Kbps
Channel(s)                               : 6 channels
Channel positions                        : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate                            : 48.0 KHz
Bit depth                                : 16 bits
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Stream size                              : 156 MiB (9%)
Language                                 : English
Default                                  : Yes
Forced                                   : No
```


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

More info:

So, Pytivo is working but it's encoding soooooooooo slow. Very strange.


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

More updates:

Rebooted: router, both Tivos, The PC, the hubs the MOCA devices.

Trying a pyTivo transfer, still running VERY slow even with an MP4 file.

I have tweaked the pytivo file to allow multi threads I see 2 instances of ffmpeg in task manager.

I have also added a line to allow multi threads for SB and will test that next.

So far, no speed improvement.


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

weggie said:


> More info:
> 
> So, Pytivo is working but it's encoding soooooooooo slow. Very strange.


Since this MKV file is AVC and AC3 audio you can twek pytivo to just remux the file. This is very fast and should work for you. However there is no option (that I am aware of) that will remux via Streambaby.

This is a HD file and it may just be that FFMPEG will not encode H264 fast enough on your current machine in HD for realtime playback.

There are several scripts that are on the streambaby wiki that you can run on the command line to see how long it will take to completely convert that video. Also watch your overall CPU and if it is at 100% overall it will not transcode any faster on your PC.

I recommend using a batch file called MKVTivo which can be found in these forums. It will quickly remux your MKVs to compatible MP4 files that can just be streamed in both pytivo and streambaby.

Otherwise you can try the remux setting in pytivo and see if that helps watch in realtime.

Good luck, Rick


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

rfryar - Thanks. I'm more than happy to try anything. 

However, the streambaby is *painfully* slow. We are talking a pause every minute or two. Before the refresh, this was not a problem.

The PC is now where even near 100%. I would say all of the CPUS are somewhere near 10%? if that.

The speed of the transfer just seems very slow. 

I will also see if I can run a comparison on a weaker box to see if it beats it. 

I will also try to find some of the scripts and make the modifications that you suggested.

Also, shoudl I update ffmpeg that's in streambaby? Thanks for your help I will post back with a report.


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

File 1: Test

```
General
Complete name                            : D:\_video\TV Shows\A Football Life\Season 1\A Football Life.S01E07.Mike Ditka.mp4
Format                                   : MPEG-4
Format profile                           : Base Media
Codec ID                                 : isom
File size                                : 288 MiB
Duration                                 : 44mn 34s
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 904 Kbps
Encoded date                             : UTC 2013-03-08 22:05:19
Tagged date                              : UTC 2013-03-08 22:05:19

Video
ID                                       : 1
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames                : 5 frames
Codec ID                                 : avc1
Codec ID/Info                            : Advanced Video Coding
Duration                                 : 44mn 34s
Bit rate                                 : 772 Kbps
Maximum bit rate                         : 2 542 Kbps
Width                                    : 720 pixels
Height                                   : 404 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate mode                          : Constant
Frame rate                               : 29.970 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.089
Stream size                              : 246 MiB (85%)
Title                                    : [email protected]
Writing library                          : x264 core 130 r2273 b3065e6
Encoding settings                        : cabac=1 / ref=5 / deblock=1:0:0 / analyse=0x3:0x113 / me=umh / subme=8 / psy=1 / psy_rd=1.00:0.00 / mixed_ref=1 / me_range=16 / chroma_me=1 / trellis=1 / 8x8dct=1 / cqm=0 / deadzone=21,11 / fast_pskip=1 / chroma_qp_offset=-2 / threads=12 / lookahead_threads=2 / sliced_threads=0 / nr=0 / decimate=1 / interlaced=0 / bluray_compat=0 / constrained_intra=0 / bframes=3 / b_pyramid=2 / b_adapt=2 / b_bias=0 / direct=3 / weightb=1 / open_gop=0 / weightp=2 / keyint=250 / keyint_min=25 / scenecut=40 / intra_refresh=0 / rc_lookahead=50 / rc=crf / mbtree=1 / crf=24.0 / qcomp=0.60 / qpmin=0 / qpmax=69 / qpstep=4 / ip_ratio=1.40 / aq=1:1.00
Encoded date                             : UTC 2013-03-08 22:05:19
Tagged date                              : UTC 2013-03-08 22:05:53
Matrix coefficients                      : BT.709

Audio
ID                                       : 2
Format                                   : AAC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Audio Codec
Format profile                           : LC
Codec ID                                 : 40
Duration                                 : 44mn 34s
Bit rate mode                            : Variable
Bit rate                                 : 128 Kbps
Maximum bit rate                         : 155 Kbps
Channel(s)                               : 2 channels
Channel positions                        : Front: L R
Sampling rate                            : 48.0 KHz
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Stream size                              : 40.8 MiB (14%)
Encoded date                             : UTC 2013-03-08 21:29:18
Tagged date                              : UTC 2013-03-08 22:05:53



File 2: Test

General
Complete name                            : D:\_video\TV Shows\American Gangster\Season 3\American Gangster - 3x07 - Guy Fisher WS DSR XviD-CRiMSON.avi
Format                                   : AVI
Format/Info                              : Audio Video Interleave
File size                                : 349 MiB
Duration                                 : 40mn 57s
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 1 192 Kbps
Writing application                      : VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.2 (build 2540/release)
Writing library                          : VirtualDubMod build 2540/release

Video
ID                                       : 0
Format                                   : MPEG-4 Visual
Format profile                           : Advanced [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP                    : 2
Format settings, QPel                    : No
Format settings, GMC                     : No warppoints
Format settings, Matrix                  : Default (H.263)
Muxing mode                              : Packed bitstream
Codec ID                                 : XVID
Codec ID/Hint                            : XviD
Duration                                 : 40mn 57s
Bit rate                                 : 1 078 Kbps
Width                                    : 624 pixels
Height                                   : 352 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 1.85:1
Frame rate                               : 29.970 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.164
Stream size                              : 316 MiB (90%)
Writing library                          : XviD 1.1.2 (UTC 2006-11-01)

Audio
ID                                       : 1
Format                                   : MPEG Audio
Format version                           : Version 1
Format profile                           : Layer 3
Mode                                     : Joint stereo
Mode extension                           : MS Stereo
Codec ID                                 : 55
Codec ID/Hint                            : MP3
Duration                                 : 40mn 57s
Bit rate mode                            : Variable
Bit rate                                 : 99.9 Kbps
Minimum bit rate                         : 32.0 Kbps
Channel(s)                               : 2 channels
Sampling rate                            : 48.0 KHz
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Stream size                              : 29.3 MiB (8%)
Alignment                                : Aligned on interleaves
Interleave, duration                     : 24 ms (0.72 video frame)
Interleave, preload duration             : 480 ms
Writing library                          : LAME3.97b
Encoding settings                        : -m j -V 5 -q 3 -lowpass 16 --vbr-new -b 32
```


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

So,

For fun I copied over my Streambaby folder (the one with search) to another box. It's an AMD with 4 CPU's and less ram.

So, 

I first tried with SB the mp4 file. It FLEW worked like a dream no problems.

Then I tried the avi file. I saw the CPU jump which means it's encoding it and no issues. The file is getting streamed without any problem to the tivo.

I also tried with pyTivo and the file was pushed flawlessly.

Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Try jre6 32 bit instead of jre7 64 bit on your 6 core machine.


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

This instance is running on 32 bit java. I'm going to try to roll back to java 6


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

Update: I actually tried it with the 64 bit version of Java, still very slow but it does steam. It is still much slower than that 4 core machine.

This box doesn't seem to suffer from anything else, it downloads fast but just doesn't stream shows to the tivo's as fast as it used to.

I forgot to mention one other thing. Both Tivo's are Premier so I should be moving as fast as possible on them. Is there anything that I can test that could help the transfer from PC to Tivo? Again, this was working before the PC refresh. I have no idea why it would stop now.


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

I saw you made a MP4 file with AVS and AAC audio. Did that stream from streambaby and transfer via pytivo fine? It should have as it is a compliant file. Otherwise you may have some network block or filewall/virus issue.

Try to disable all firewalls and other virus programs to see if that makes a difference if that MP4 file does not stream well.

Best of luck!

Rick


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

rfryar said:


> I saw you made a MP4 file with AVS and AAC audio. Did that stream from streambaby and transfer via pytivo fine? It should have as it is a compliant file. Otherwise you may have some network block or filewall/virus issue.
> 
> Try to disable all firewalls and other virus programs to see if that makes a difference if that MP4 file does not stream well.
> 
> ...


It streamed like a dream on the older box (4 cores) but still slow as dirt on the new one. I will try disabling the firewall and AVG and see how that works. BTW I tried with both stream baby and pyTivo both were equally slow on the 6 core box (the one I'm trying to get working) Please let me know if you want to see any logs or anything. I can post the console output from pytivo if needed.


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

Update:

Disabled the firewall and still no luck. 

In fact I am sitting here waiting for something to finish that was started 5 hours ago (with pyTivo) and it normally would have taken 1 hour. That transfer is still going.

I'm really scratching my head at this one.


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

weggie said:


> Update:
> 
> Disabled the firewall and still no luck.
> 
> ...


Someone familiar with streambaby logs need to let you know how to turn on full verbose logging. I would say that sicne the MP4 seems to match the specs it should be just copying the file, no FFMPEG should have been invoked.

This definately leads me to believe there is a hardware/software network issue. Perhaps a bad switch between this machine and the tivo, or the network card itself is mis configured, or something else.

But without the streambaby logs (or pytivo logs) you can not know for sure if it is trying to convert.

Does anyone else in this thread know what logs to enable in either streambaby or pytivo to show if it is transcoding the video?

Rick


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

This looks like it might do the trick:

https://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/debugging_problems

I'll add this and start generating logs. I'll also change the cable and the port from the switch. Also, the 4 core machine is plugged into the same switch.

Thanks for replying!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

For pyTivo to get much more verbose console output add the following in pyTivo.conf file under [Server] section:
debug = true
(You will need to shut down and re-start pyTivo to get the change after editing the .conf file).


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

New test: Video Media Info

```
General
Complete name                            : D:\_video\TV Shows\A Football Life\Season 1\A Football Life.S01E08.Tom Landry.mp4
Format                                   : MPEG-4
Format profile                           : Base Media
Codec ID                                 : isom
File size                                : 281 MiB
Duration                                 : 44mn 35s
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 880 Kbps
Encoded date                             : UTC 2013-03-08 22:31:45
Tagged date                              : UTC 2013-03-08 22:31:45

Video
ID                                       : 1
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames                : 5 frames
Codec ID                                 : avc1
Codec ID/Info                            : Advanced Video Coding
Duration                                 : 44mn 35s
Bit rate                                 : 747 Kbps
Maximum bit rate                         : 2 458 Kbps
Width                                    : 720 pixels
Height                                   : 404 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate mode                          : Constant
Frame rate                               : 29.970 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.086
Stream size                              : 238 MiB (85%)
Title                                    : [email protected]
Writing library                          : x264 core 130 r2273 b3065e6
Encoding settings                        : cabac=1 / ref=5 / deblock=1:0:0 / analyse=0x3:0x113 / me=umh / subme=8 / psy=1 / psy_rd=1.00:0.00 / mixed_ref=1 / me_range=16 / chroma_me=1 / trellis=1 / 8x8dct=1 / cqm=0 / deadzone=21,11 / fast_pskip=1 / chroma_qp_offset=-2 / threads=12 / lookahead_threads=2 / sliced_threads=0 / nr=0 / decimate=1 / interlaced=0 / bluray_compat=0 / constrained_intra=0 / bframes=3 / b_pyramid=2 / b_adapt=2 / b_bias=0 / direct=3 / weightb=1 / open_gop=0 / weightp=2 / keyint=250 / keyint_min=25 / scenecut=40 / intra_refresh=0 / rc_lookahead=50 / rc=crf / mbtree=1 / crf=24.0 / qcomp=0.60 / qpmin=0 / qpmax=69 / qpstep=4 / ip_ratio=1.40 / aq=1:1.00
Encoded date                             : UTC 2013-03-08 22:31:45
Tagged date                              : UTC 2013-03-08 22:32:01
Matrix coefficients                      : BT.709

Audio
ID                                       : 2
Format                                   : AAC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Audio Codec
Format profile                           : LC
Codec ID                                 : 40
Duration                                 : 44mn 35s
Bit rate mode                            : Variable
Bit rate                                 : 128 Kbps
Maximum bit rate                         : 220 Kbps
Channel(s)                               : 2 channels
Channel positions                        : Front: L R
Sampling rate                            : 48.0 KHz
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Stream size                              : 40.9 MiB (15%)
Encoded date                             : UTC 2013-03-08 21:55:34
Tagged date                              : UTC 2013-03-08 22:32:01
```


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

```
04/11/13 17:43:50 StreamBabyConfig: WorkingDir: "D:\streambaby"
04/11/13 17:43:50 StreamBabyConfig: StreamBabyDir: D:\streambaby
04/11/13 17:43:50 StreamBabyConfig: CurDir: D:\streambaby\native
04/11/13 17:43:50 StreamBabyConfig: CoverDir: 
04/11/13 17:43:50 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loading avutil, default: avutil-49
04/11/13 17:43:50 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loaded: D:\streambaby\native\avutil-49.dll
04/11/13 17:43:50 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loading avcodec, default: avcodec-52
04/11/13 17:43:50 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loaded: D:\streambaby\native\avcodec-52.dll
04/11/13 17:43:50 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loaded avCodec version: 52 (3409408)
04/11/13 17:43:50 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loading avformat, default: avformat-52
04/11/13 17:43:50 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loaded: D:\streambaby\native\avformat-52.dll
04/11/13 17:43:50 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loaded avFormat version: 52 (3413761)
04/11/13 17:43:50 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loading swscale, default: swscale-0
04/11/13 17:43:50 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loaded: D:\streambaby\native\swscale-0.dll
04/11/13 17:43:50 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Marking libswscale as available.
04/11/13 17:43:51 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: FFmpeg-java Module: loaded
04/11/13 17:43:51 FFmpegExeVideoModule: FFmpegPath: D:\streambaby\native\ffmpeg.exe
04/11/13 17:43:51 FFmpegExeVideoModule: FFmpegExeModule: Loaded
04/11/13 17:43:51 StreamBabyMain: STARTING StreamBaby v20120828-2030...
04/11/13 17:43:51 Main: args= start=true
04/11/13 17:43:51 Main: args= [email protected]
04/11/13 17:43:51 Listener: [email protected] [email protected]
04/11/13 17:43:51 Listener: factoryList=[StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream_Baby_Stream]]
04/11/13 17:43:51 Listener: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream_Baby_Stream]
04/11/13 17:43:51 Listener: name=/streambaby/
04/11/13 17:43:51 Listener: 
04/11/13 17:43:51 Listener: added factory
04/11/13 17:43:51 Main: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream_Baby_Stream]
04/11/13 17:43:51 Main: MDNS: [url]http://192.168.1.11:7290/streambaby/[/url]
04/11/13 17:43:51 Main: streambaby ready & listening.
04/11/13 17:43:51 Main: mdns_type=_tivo-hme._tcp.local. factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream_Baby_Stream] port=7290
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: addService: Family_Room
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Family_Room)
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Family_Room)
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: jmDns found TiVo: Family_Room, tsn: 
04/11/13 17:43:56 InternalPush$tivoEntryHandler: Added tivo: Family_Room, tsn: 
04/11/13 17:43:56 InternalPush$tivoEntryHandler: Added tivo: Master_Bedroom, tsn: 
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: addService: storage
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (storage)
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (storage)
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: addService: data
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (data)
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (data)
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: addService: Master_Bedroom
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Master_Bedroom)
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Master_Bedroom)
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: jmDns found TiVo: Master_Bedroom, tsn: 
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: addService: EPSONC1E71D (Artisan 830)
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (EPSONC1E71D (Artisan 830))
04/11/13 17:43:56 TiVoListener: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (EPSONC1E71D (Artisan 830))
04/11/13 17:44:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:44:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:44:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:44:45 Listener: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/
04/11/13 17:44:45 Listener: path=/streambaby/ uri=/streambaby/
04/11/13 17:44:45 Listener: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/ factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream_Baby_Stream]
04/11/13 17:44:46 Listener: 
04/11/13 17:44:46 Factory: HME receiver connected
04/11/13 17:44:46 Listener: app=StreamBabyStream[#1,uri=null] in=com.tivo.hme.host.http.server.Htt[email protected]
04/11/13 17:44:46 StreamBabyStream: width: 1280
04/11/13 17:44:46 StreamBabyStream: height: 720
04/11/13 17:44:46 StreamBabyStream: aspect: 1/1
04/11/13 17:44:46 HostContext: key=pw applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 17:44:46 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 17:44:46 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:44:46 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:44:46 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:44:46 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=background-720.jpg
04/11/13 17:44:47 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-top-DELCLRSPC_ABC_SYM.png
04/11/13 17:44:47 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-tips.png
04/11/13 17:44:47 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-middle-lc.png
04/11/13 17:44:47 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-bottom-empty.png
04/11/13 17:44:47 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-datafield.png
04/11/13 17:44:47 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-focus.png
04/11/13 17:44:47 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/bar.png
04/11/13 17:44:47 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/left.png
04/11/13 17:44:47 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/right.png
04/11/13 17:44:47 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/up.png
04/11/13 17:44:47 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:44:47 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:44:47 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:44:47 HostContext: key=pw value=
04/11/13 17:44:47 HostContext: key=pw value=applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 17:44:47 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 17:44:47 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:44:47 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:44:47 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:44:47 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:44:47 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:44:47 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:44:47 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:44:47 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/down.png
04/11/13 17:44:48 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pageup.png
04/11/13 17:44:48 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pagedown.png
04/11/13 17:44:48 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pleasewait.png
04/11/13 17:44:48 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=folder.png
04/11/13 17:44:48 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/11/13 17:44:50 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/11/13 17:44:50 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:50 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:50 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:50 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:50 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:50 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:50 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:50 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:50 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/11/13 17:44:52 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:52 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/11/13 17:44:56 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/11/13 17:44:56 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:57 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:57 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:57 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/11/13 17:44:58 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/11/13 17:44:58 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:44:58 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=movie.png
04/11/13 17:44:58 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/11/13 17:45:03 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/11/13 17:45:03 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.FtypAtom(102,116,121,112): FtypAtom (offset: 0, size:24)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.MoovAtom(109,111,111,118): MoovAtom (offset: 24, size:1522801)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.MvhdAtom(109,118,104,100): MvhdAtom (offset: 32, size:108)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.IodsAtom(105,111,100,115): IodsAtom (offset: 140, size:21)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 161, size:983442)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 169, size:92)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 261, size:983342)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 269, size:32)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 301, size:80)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 381, size:983222)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.VmhdAtom(118,109,104,100): VmhdAtom (offset: 389, size:20)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 409, size:36)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 417, size:28)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 445, size:983158)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 453, size:178)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:       mp4.util.atom.Avc1Atom(97,118,99,49): Avc1Atom (offset: 469, size:162)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 631, size:24)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.CttsAtom(99,116,116,115): CttsAtom (offset: 655, size:636736)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StssAtom(115,116,115,115): StssAtom (offset: 637391, size:2420)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 639811, size:52)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 639863, size:320808)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 960671, size:22932)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 983603, size:539222)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 983611, size:92)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 983703, size:539122)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 983711, size:32)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 983743, size:52)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 983795, size:539030)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.SmhdAtom(115,109,104,100): SmhdAtom (offset: 983803, size:16)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 983819, size:36)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 983827, size:28)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 983855, size:538970)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 983863, size:94)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:       mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(109,112,52,97): Mp4aAtom (offset: 983879, size:78)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 983957, size:24)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 983981, size:14188)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 998169, size:501732)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 1499901, size:22924)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.MdatAtom(109,100,97,116): MdatAtom (offset: 1522825, size:292759394)
04/11/13 17:45:03 VideoModuleHelper: GetVidInfo: file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/A%20Football%20Life/Season%201/A%20Football%20Life.S01E08.Tom%20Landry.mp4
04/11/13 17:45:03 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: vidDur:2675906
04/11/13 17:45:03 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: VideoInfo:
uri: file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/A%20Football%20Life/Season%201/A%20Football%20Life.S01E08.Tom%20Landry.mp4, Container: mp4, Duration: 2675.906 seconds
Video: h264 720x404 29.97002997002997 fps
  PixAspect: 1.0, Aspect: 1.7821782
Audio: aac 48000HZ 2 channels
04/11/13 17:45:03 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/A%20Football%20Life/Season%201/A%20Football%20Life.S01E08.Tom%20Landry.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 17:45:03 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 17:45:03 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:45:03 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.FtypAtom(102,116,121,112): FtypAtom (offset: 0, size:24)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.MoovAtom(109,111,111,118): MoovAtom (offset: 24, size:1522801)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.MvhdAtom(109,118,104,100): MvhdAtom (offset: 32, size:108)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.IodsAtom(105,111,100,115): IodsAtom (offset: 140, size:21)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 161, size:983442)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 169, size:92)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 261, size:983342)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 269, size:32)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 301, size:80)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 381, size:983222)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.VmhdAtom(118,109,104,100): VmhdAtom (offset: 389, size:20)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 409, size:36)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 417, size:28)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 445, size:983158)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 453, size:178)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:       mp4.util.atom.Avc1Atom(97,118,99,49): Avc1Atom (offset: 469, size:162)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 631, size:24)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.CttsAtom(99,116,116,115): CttsAtom (offset: 655, size:636736)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StssAtom(115,116,115,115): StssAtom (offset: 637391, size:2420)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 639811, size:52)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 639863, size:320808)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 960671, size:22932)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 983603, size:539222)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 983611, size:92)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 983703, size:539122)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 983711, size:32)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 983743, size:52)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 983795, size:539030)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.SmhdAtom(115,109,104,100): SmhdAtom (offset: 983803, size:16)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 983819, size:36)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 983827, size:28)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 983855, size:538970)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 983863, size:94)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:       mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(109,112,52,97): Mp4aAtom (offset: 983879, size:78)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 983957, size:24)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 983981, size:14188)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 998169, size:501732)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 1499901, size:22924)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.MdatAtom(109,100,97,116): MdatAtom (offset: 1522825, size:292759394)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: moov size 1522793
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: mdat size 292759386
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: sampleNum 1
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new key frame 1
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: trackType Vid (stts) trackTime: 0.0 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(0/120000) adjTimePos(0/120000)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: trackType Snd trackTime: 1.92153582E14 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(9223372036854775807/48000) adjTimePos(0/120000)
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: Movie time 2675 sec, cut at 0.0sec
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: ts 600 cut at 0.0
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: media time 0
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
04/11/13 17:45:03 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: chunk 1
04/11/13 17:45:04 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cutDuration 1605543
04/11/13 17:45:04 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new time 0.0
04/11/13 17:45:04 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: media time 0
04/11/13 17:45:04 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
04/11/13 17:45:04 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: chunk 1
04/11/13 17:45:04 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cutDuration 1605478
04/11/13 17:45:04 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new time 0.0
04/11/13 17:45:04 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: moov chunk 1522833
04/11/13 17:45:04 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cut moov chunk 1522833
04/11/13 17:45:04 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: updateAmount 21
04/11/13 17:45:04 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: movie skip 0
04/11/13 17:45:04 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: Cut Movie time 2675 sec 
04/11/13 17:45:04 VideoModuleHelper: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
04/11/13 17:45:04 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/A%20Football%20Life/Season%201/A%20Football%20Life.S01E08.Tom%20Landry.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 17:45:04 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 17:45:04 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:45:04 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:45:04 VideoModuleHelper: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
04/11/13 17:45:07 ButtonScreen: action=right
04/11/13 17:45:07 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/A%20Football%20Life/Season%201/A%20Football%20Life.S01E08.Tom%20Landry.mp4 value=0
04/11/13 17:45:07 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/A%20Football%20Life/Season%201/A%20Football%20Life.S01E08.Tom%20Landry.mp4 value=0applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 17:45:07 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 17:45:07 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:45:07 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:45:07 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:45:07 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:45:08 ViewScreen: Desc: A Football Life.S01E08.Tom Landry.mp4
04/11/13 17:45:08 PreviewWindow: pWidth: 1280
04/11/13 17:45:08 PreviewWindow: preview parent=BView[#2723,bounds=0,0,1280x720]
04/11/13 17:45:08 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/A%20Football%20Life/Season%201/A%20Football%20Life.S01E08.Tom%20Landry.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 17:45:08 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 17:45:08 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:45:08 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 17:45:08 ViewScreen: goto position: 0, vidlen: 2675906
04/11/13 17:45:08 ViewScreen: Position not in buffer, starting new stream
04/11/13 17:45:08 ViewScreen: Openening stream at position: 0(0 secs)
04/11/13 17:45:08 VideoModuleHelper: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.FtypAtom(102,116,121,112): FtypAtom (offset: 0, size:24)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.MoovAtom(109,111,111,118): MoovAtom (offset: 24, size:1522801)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.MvhdAtom(109,118,104,100): MvhdAtom (offset: 32, size:108)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.IodsAtom(105,111,100,115): IodsAtom (offset: 140, size:21)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 161, size:983442)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 169, size:92)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 261, size:983342)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 269, size:32)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 301, size:80)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 381, size:983222)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.VmhdAtom(118,109,104,100): VmhdAtom (offset: 389, size:20)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 409, size:36)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 417, size:28)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 445, size:983158)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 453, size:178)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:       mp4.util.atom.Avc1Atom(97,118,99,49): Avc1Atom (offset: 469, size:162)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 631, size:24)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.CttsAtom(99,116,116,115): CttsAtom (offset: 655, size:636736)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StssAtom(115,116,115,115): StssAtom (offset: 637391, size:2420)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 639811, size:52)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 639863, size:320808)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 960671, size:22932)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 983603, size:539222)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 983611, size:92)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 983703, size:539122)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 983711, size:32)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 983743, size:52)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 983795, size:539030)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.SmhdAtom(115,109,104,100): SmhdAtom (offset: 983803, size:16)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 983819, size:36)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 983827, size:28)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 983855, size:538970)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 983863, size:94)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:       mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(109,112,52,97): Mp4aAtom (offset: 983879, size:78)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 983957, size:24)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 983981, size:14188)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 998169, size:501732)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 1499901, size:22924)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.MdatAtom(109,100,97,116): MdatAtom (offset: 1522825, size:292759394)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: moov size 1522793
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: mdat size 292759386
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: sampleNum 1
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new key frame 1
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: trackType Vid (stts) trackTime: 0.0 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(0/120000) adjTimePos(0/120000)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: trackType Snd trackTime: 0.0 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(0/48000) adjTimePos(0/120000)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: Movie time 2675 sec, cut at 0.0sec
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: ts 600 cut at 0.0
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: media time 0
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: chunk 1
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cutDuration 1605543
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new time 0.0
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: media time 0
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: chunk 1
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cutDuration 1605478
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new time 0.0
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: moov chunk 1522833
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cut moov chunk 1522833
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: updateAmount 21
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: movie skip 0
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: Cut Movie time 2675 sec 
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: sampleNum 1
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new key frame 1
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: trackType Vid (stts) trackTime: 0.0 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(0/120000) adjTimePos(0/120000)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: trackType Snd trackTime: 0.0 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(0/48000) adjTimePos(0/120000)
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: Movie time 2675 sec, cut at 0.0sec
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: ts 600 cut at 0.0
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: media time 0
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: chunk 1
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cutDuration 1605543
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new time 0.0
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: media time 0
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: chunk 1
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cutDuration 1605478
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new time 0.0
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: Start reinterleave...
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: Total size of all mdat chunks: 292759386
04/11/13 17:45:08 MP4StreamFactory$2: Finished reinterleave in: 0.055s
04/11/13 17:45:08 NamedStream: Registering named stream: e8d71692-f7ca-49ca-9cda-ee5e955036b0.stream
04/11/13 17:45:09 Listener: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/e8d71692-f7ca-49ca-9cda-ee5e955036b0.stream
04/11/13 17:45:09 Listener: path=/streambaby/e8d71692-f7ca-49ca-9cda-ee5e955036b0.stream uri=/streambaby/
04/11/13 17:45:09 Listener: 
04/11/13 17:45:09 Listener: 192.168.1.183 e8d71692-f7ca-49ca-9cda-ee5e955036b0.stream HTTP GET - to factory /streambaby/
04/11/13 17:45:09 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=e8d71692-f7ca-49ca-9cda-ee5e955036b0.stream
04/11/13 17:45:09 NamedStream: Getting mapped stream for named stream: e8d71692-f7ca-49ca-9cda-ee5e955036b0.stream
04/11/13 17:45:09 NamedStream: Getting mapped stream for named stream: e8d71692-f7ca-49ca-9cda-ee5e955036b0.stream
04/11/13 17:45:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:45:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:45:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:45:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_shuttle_top.png
04/11/13 17:45:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar.png
04/11/13 17:45:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_shuttle_bottom.png
04/11/13 17:45:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_marker.png
04/11/13 17:45:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_tick.png
04/11/13 17:45:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_mode_play.png
04/11/13 17:45:20 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 17:45:26 NewStatusBar: state=false
04/11/13 17:46:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:46:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:46:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:47:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:47:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:47:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:48:00 ViewScreen: code=7 rawcode=16784391
04/11/13 17:48:00 ViewScreen: speed=1.0
04/11/13 17:48:00 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 17:48:05 NewStatusBar: state=false
04/11/13 17:48:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:48:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:48:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:49:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:49:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:49:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:50:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:50:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:50:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:51:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:51:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:51:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:52:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:52:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:52:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:53:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:53:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:53:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:54:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:54:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:54:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:55:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:55:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:55:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:56:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:56:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:56:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:57:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:57:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:57:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:58:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:58:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:58:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 17:59:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 17:59:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 17:59:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:00:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:00:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:00:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:00:59 ViewScreen: code=7 rawcode=16784391
04/11/13 18:00:59 ViewScreen: speed=1.0
04/11/13 18:00:59 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:01:00 ViewScreen: code=7 rawcode=16784391
04/11/13 18:01:00 NewStatusBar: state=false
04/11/13 18:01:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:01:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:01:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:02:09 MP4StreamFactory$2: Total size of all mdat chunks: 292759386
04/11/13 18:02:09 NamedStream: DeRegistering named stream: e8d71692-f7ca-49ca-9cda-ee5e955036b0.stream
04/11/13 18:02:09 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:09 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:09 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:09 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:09 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:09 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:09 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:09 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:09 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:10 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:10 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:10 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:11 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:11 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:11 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:02:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:02:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:02:12 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:12 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:12 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:13 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:13 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:13 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:14 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:14 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:14 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:15 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:15 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:15 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:16 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:16 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:16 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:17 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:17 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:17 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:18 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:18 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:18 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:19 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:19 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:19 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:20 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:20 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:20 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:21 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:21 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:21 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:22 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:22 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:22 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:23 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:23 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:23 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:24 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:24 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:24 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:25 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:25 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:25 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:26 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:26 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:26 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:27 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:27 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:27 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:28 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:28 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:28 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:29 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:29 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:29 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:30 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:30 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:30 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:31 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:31 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:31 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:32 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:32 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:32 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:33 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:33 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:33 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:34 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:34 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:34 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:35 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:35 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:35 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:36 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:36 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:36 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:37 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:37 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:37 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:38 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:38 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:38 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:39 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:39 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:39 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:40 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:40 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:40 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:41 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:41 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:41 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:42 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:42 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:42 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:43 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:43 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:43 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:44 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:44 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:44 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:45 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:45 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:45 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:46 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:46 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:46 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:47 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:47 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:47 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:48 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:48 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:48 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:49 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:49 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:49 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:50 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:50 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:50 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:51 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:51 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:51 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:51 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:51 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:51 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:52 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:52 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:52 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:53 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:53 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:53 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:54 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:54 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:54 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:54 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:54 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:54 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:54 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:54 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:54 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:55 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:55 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:55 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:55 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:55 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:55 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:55 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:55 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:55 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:56 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:56 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:56 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:57 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:57 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:57 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:58 ViewScreen: code=7 rawcode=16784391
04/11/13 18:02:58 ViewScreen: speed=1.0
04/11/13 18:02:58 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:02:58 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:58 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:58 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:59 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:59 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:02:59 ViewScreen: COMPLETE: 
04/11/13 18:03:00 Listener: 
04/11/13 18:03:00 Listener: connection to receiver closed
04/11/13 18:03:00 NewStatusBar: 
04/11/13 18:03:00 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/A%20Football%20Life/Season%201/A%20Football%20Life.S01E08.Tom%20Landry.mp4 value=1416681
04/11/13 18:03:00 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/A%20Football%20Life/Season%201/A%20Football%20Life.S01E08.Tom%20Landry.mp4 value=1416681applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:03:00 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:03:00 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:03:00 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:03:00 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:03:00 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:03:00 Listener: 
04/11/13 18:03:00 Factory: HME receiver disconnected
04/11/13 18:03:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:03:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:03:11 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
```


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

```
General
Complete name                            : D:\_video\TV Shows\American Gangster\Season 3\American Gangster - 3x07 - Guy Fisher WS DSR XviD-CRiMSON.avi
Format                                   : AVI
Format/Info                              : Audio Video Interleave
File size                                : 349 MiB
Duration                                 : 40mn 57s
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 1 192 Kbps
Writing application                      : VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.2 (build 2540/release)
Writing library                          : VirtualDubMod build 2540/release

Video
ID                                       : 0
Format                                   : MPEG-4 Visual
Format profile                           : Advanced [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP                    : 2
Format settings, QPel                    : No
Format settings, GMC                     : No warppoints
Format settings, Matrix                  : Default (H.263)
Muxing mode                              : Packed bitstream
Codec ID                                 : XVID
Codec ID/Hint                            : XviD
Duration                                 : 40mn 57s
Bit rate                                 : 1 078 Kbps
Width                                    : 624 pixels
Height                                   : 352 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 1.85:1
Frame rate                               : 29.970 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.164
Stream size                              : 316 MiB (90%)
Writing library                          : XviD 1.1.2 (UTC 2006-11-01)

Audio
ID                                       : 1
Format                                   : MPEG Audio
Format version                           : Version 1
Format profile                           : Layer 3
Mode                                     : Joint stereo
Mode extension                           : MS Stereo
Codec ID                                 : 55
Codec ID/Hint                            : MP3
Duration                                 : 40mn 57s
Bit rate mode                            : Variable
Bit rate                                 : 99.9 Kbps
Minimum bit rate                         : 32.0 Kbps
Channel(s)                               : 2 channels
Sampling rate                            : 48.0 KHz
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Stream size                              : 29.3 MiB (8%)
Alignment                                : Aligned on interleaves
Interleave, duration                     : 24 ms (0.72 video frame)
Interleave, preload duration             : 480 ms
Writing library                          : LAME3.97b
Encoding settings                        : -m j -V 5 -q 3 -lowpass 16 --vbr-new -b 32
```


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

NOTE: This did not complete streaming.

```
04/11/13 18:09:11 StreamBabyConfig: WorkingDir: "D:\streambaby"
04/11/13 18:09:11 StreamBabyConfig: StreamBabyDir: D:\streambaby
04/11/13 18:09:11 StreamBabyConfig: CurDir: D:\streambaby\native
04/11/13 18:09:11 StreamBabyConfig: CoverDir: 
04/11/13 18:09:11 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loading avutil, default: avutil-49
04/11/13 18:09:11 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loaded: D:\streambaby\native\avutil-49.dll
04/11/13 18:09:11 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loading avcodec, default: avcodec-52
04/11/13 18:09:11 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loaded: D:\streambaby\native\avcodec-52.dll
04/11/13 18:09:11 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loaded avCodec version: 52 (3409408)
04/11/13 18:09:11 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loading avformat, default: avformat-52
04/11/13 18:09:11 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loaded: D:\streambaby\native\avformat-52.dll
04/11/13 18:09:11 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loaded avFormat version: 52 (3413761)
04/11/13 18:09:11 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loading swscale, default: swscale-0
04/11/13 18:09:11 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loaded: D:\streambaby\native\swscale-0.dll
04/11/13 18:09:11 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Marking libswscale as available.
04/11/13 18:09:11 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: FFmpeg-java Module: loaded
04/11/13 18:09:11 FFmpegExeVideoModule: FFmpegPath: D:\streambaby\native\ffmpeg.exe
04/11/13 18:09:11 FFmpegExeVideoModule: FFmpegExeModule: Loaded
04/11/13 18:09:11 StreamBabyMain: STARTING StreamBaby v20120828-2030...
04/11/13 18:09:11 Main: args= start=true
04/11/13 18:09:11 Main: args= [email protected]
04/11/13 18:09:11 Listener: [email protected] [email protected]
04/11/13 18:09:11 Listener: factoryList=[StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream_Baby_Stream]]
04/11/13 18:09:11 Listener: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream_Baby_Stream]
04/11/13 18:09:11 Listener: name=/streambaby/
04/11/13 18:09:11 Listener: 
04/11/13 18:09:11 Listener: added factory
04/11/13 18:09:11 Main: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream_Baby_Stream]
04/11/13 18:09:11 Main: MDNS: [url]http://192.168.1.11:7290/streambaby/[/url]
04/11/13 18:09:11 Main: streambaby ready & listening.
04/11/13 18:09:11 Main: mdns_type=_tivo-hme._tcp.local. factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream_Baby_Stream] port=7290
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: addService: Family_Room
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Family_Room)
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Family_Room)
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: jmDns found TiVo: Family_Room, tsn: 
04/11/13 18:09:16 InternalPush$tivoEntryHandler: Added tivo: Family_Room, tsn: 
04/11/13 18:09:16 InternalPush$tivoEntryHandler: Added tivo: Master_Bedroom, tsn: 
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: addService: EPSONC1E71D (Artisan 830)
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (EPSONC1E71D (Artisan 830))
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (EPSONC1E71D (Artisan 830))
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: addService: storage
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (storage)
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (storage)
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: addService: data
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (data)
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (data)
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: addService: Master_Bedroom
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Master_Bedroom)
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Master_Bedroom)
04/11/13 18:09:16 TiVoListener: jmDns found TiVo: Master_Bedroom, tsn: 
04/11/13 18:09:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:09:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:09:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:09:34 Listener: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/
04/11/13 18:09:34 Listener: path=/streambaby/ uri=/streambaby/
04/11/13 18:09:34 Listener: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/ factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream_Baby_Stream]
04/11/13 18:09:35 Listener: 
04/11/13 18:09:35 Factory: HME receiver connected
04/11/13 18:09:35 Listener: app=StreamBabyStream[#1,uri=null] [email protected]
04/11/13 18:09:35 StreamBabyStream: width: 1280
04/11/13 18:09:35 StreamBabyStream: height: 720
04/11/13 18:09:35 StreamBabyStream: aspect: 1/1
04/11/13 18:09:35 HostContext: key=pw applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:09:35 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:09:35 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:35 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:35 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:35 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=background-720.jpg
04/11/13 18:09:35 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-top-DELCLRSPC_ABC_SYM.png
04/11/13 18:09:35 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-tips.png
04/11/13 18:09:35 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-middle-lc.png
04/11/13 18:09:36 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-bottom-empty.png
04/11/13 18:09:36 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-datafield.png
04/11/13 18:09:36 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-focus.png
04/11/13 18:09:36 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/bar.png
04/11/13 18:09:36 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/left.png
04/11/13 18:09:36 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/right.png
04/11/13 18:09:37 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/up.png
04/11/13 18:09:37 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:09:37 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:09:37 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:09:37 HostContext: key=pw value=
04/11/13 18:09:37 HostContext: key=pw value=applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:09:37 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:09:37 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:37 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:37 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:37 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:37 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:09:37 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:09:37 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:09:37 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/down.png
04/11/13 18:09:37 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pageup.png
04/11/13 18:09:37 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pagedown.png
04/11/13 18:09:37 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pleasewait.png
04/11/13 18:09:38 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=folder.png
04/11/13 18:09:38 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/11/13 18:09:40 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/11/13 18:09:40 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:40 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:40 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:40 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:40 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:40 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:40 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:40 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:40 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/11/13 18:09:42 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:42 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/11/13 18:09:45 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:45 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:45 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:45 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:45 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:45 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:46 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/11/13 18:09:46 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:46 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:46 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/11/13 18:09:47 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/11/13 18:09:47 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:47 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=movie.png
04/11/13 18:09:47 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/11/13 18:09:48 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/11/13 18:09:48 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/11/13 18:09:48 VideoModuleHelper: GetVidInfo: file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x07%20-%20Guy%20Fisher%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.avi
04/11/13 18:09:49 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: vidDur:2457960
04/11/13 18:09:49 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: VideoInfo:
uri: file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x07%20-%20Guy%20Fisher%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.avi, Container: avi, Duration: 2457.96 seconds
Video: UNK 624x352 29.97002997002997 fps
  PixAspect: 1.0325203, Aspect: 1.8303769
Audio: mp3 48000HZ 2 channels
04/11/13 18:09:49 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x07%20-%20Guy%20Fisher%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.avi applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:09:49 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:09:49 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:49 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:49 VideoModuleHelper: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
04/11/13 18:09:49 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x07%20-%20Guy%20Fisher%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.avi applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:09:49 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:09:49 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:49 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:49 VideoModuleHelper: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
04/11/13 18:09:50 ButtonScreen: action=down
04/11/13 18:09:51 ButtonScreen: action=right
04/11/13 18:09:51 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x07%20-%20Guy%20Fisher%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.avi value=0
04/11/13 18:09:51 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x07%20-%20Guy%20Fisher%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.avi value=0applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:09:51 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:09:51 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:51 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:51 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:51 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:51 ViewScreen: Desc: American Gangster - 3x07 - Guy Fisher WS DSR XviD-CRiMSON.avi
04/11/13 18:09:51 PreviewWindow: pWidth: 1280
04/11/13 18:09:51 PreviewWindow: preview parent=BView[#2734,bounds=0,0,1280x720]
04/11/13 18:09:51 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x07%20-%20Guy%20Fisher%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.avi applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:09:51 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:09:51 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:51 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:09:51 ViewScreen: goto position: 0, vidlen: 2457960
04/11/13 18:09:51 ViewScreen: Position not in buffer, starting new stream
04/11/13 18:09:51 ViewScreen: Openening stream at position: 0(0 secs)
04/11/13 18:09:51 VideoModuleHelper: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
04/11/13 18:09:51 FFmpegExeVideoModule: Using ffmpeg transcode args: -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -f vob -async 1 -r 29.97 -v 0 -threads 6 -sameq -ab 192k -ar 48000
04/11/13 18:09:51 FFmpegExeVideoModule: FFmpegCmd: D:\streambaby\native\ffmpeg.exe -ss 0.0 -i D:\_video\TV Shows\American Gangster\Season 3\American Gangster - 3x07 - Guy Fisher WS DSR XviD-CRiMSON.avi -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -f vob -async 1 -r 29.97 -v 0 -threads 6 -sameq -ab 192k -ar 48000 tcp://127.0.0.1:8500
04/11/13 18:09:52 NamedStream: Registering named stream: 88b9bdf2-4508-48f5-afab-17a06fd28290.stream
04/11/13 18:09:52 Listener: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/88b9bdf2-4508-48f5-afab-17a06fd28290.stream
04/11/13 18:09:52 Listener: path=/streambaby/88b9bdf2-4508-48f5-afab-17a06fd28290.stream uri=/streambaby/
04/11/13 18:09:52 Listener: 
04/11/13 18:09:52 Listener: 192.168.1.183 88b9bdf2-4508-48f5-afab-17a06fd28290.stream HTTP GET - to factory /streambaby/
04/11/13 18:09:52 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=88b9bdf2-4508-48f5-afab-17a06fd28290.stream
04/11/13 18:09:52 NamedStream: Getting mapped stream for named stream: 88b9bdf2-4508-48f5-afab-17a06fd28290.stream
04/11/13 18:09:52 NamedStream: Getting mapped stream for named stream: 88b9bdf2-4508-48f5-afab-17a06fd28290.stream
04/11/13 18:10:04 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_shuttle_top.png
04/11/13 18:10:04 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar.png
04/11/13 18:10:04 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_shuttle_bottom.png
04/11/13 18:10:04 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_marker.png
04/11/13 18:10:04 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_tick.png
04/11/13 18:10:04 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_mode_play.png
04/11/13 18:10:04 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:10:09 NewStatusBar: state=false
04/11/13 18:10:23 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/11/13 18:10:23 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_mode_pause.png
04/11/13 18:10:23 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:10:23 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:10:23 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/11/13 18:10:23 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:10:23 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:10:23 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/11/13 18:10:23 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:10:23 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:10:23 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/11/13 18:10:23 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:10:23 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:10:23 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/11/13 18:10:23 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:10:23 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:10:23 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/11/13 18:10:23 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:10:23 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/11/13 18:10:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:10:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:10:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:11:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:11:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:11:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:12:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:12:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:12:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:13:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:13:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:13:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:14:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:14:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:14:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:15:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:15:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:15:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:16:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:16:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:16:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:17:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:17:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:17:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:18:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:18:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:18:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:19:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:19:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:19:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:20:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:20:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:20:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:21:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:21:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:21:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:22:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:22:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:22:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:23:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:23:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:23:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:24:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:24:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:24:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:25:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:25:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:25:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/11/13 18:26:26 Listener: 
04/11/13 18:26:26 Listener: connection to receiver closed
04/11/13 18:26:26 NewStatusBar: 
04/11/13 18:26:26 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x07%20-%20Guy%20Fisher%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.avi value=18785
04/11/13 18:26:26 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x07%20-%20Guy%20Fisher%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.avi value=18785applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:26:26 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/11/13 18:26:26 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:26:26 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:26:26 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:26:26 HostContext: compKey=74600019040113E-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/11/13 18:26:26 Listener: 
04/11/13 18:26:26 Factory: HME receiver disconnected
04/11/13 18:26:27 NamedStream: DeRegistering named stream: 88b9bdf2-4508-48f5-afab-17a06fd28290.stream
04/11/13 18:26:27 SocketProcessInputStream: Destroying running process...
04/11/13 18:26:27 Listener: 
04/11/13 18:26:27 Listener: 192.168.1.183 I/O Exception handling  HTTP GET 88b9bdf2-4508-48f5-afab-17a06fd28290.stream: Connection reset by peer: socket write error
04/11/13 18:26:27 Listener: ctx=HttpRequest /streambaby/88b9bdf2-4508-48f5-afab-17a06fd28290.stream t=java.net.SocketException: Software caused connection abort: recv failed
04/11/13 18:26:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/11/13 18:26:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/11/13 18:26:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
```


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

weggie, you should edit your log posts and put code tags around them as this will limit the vertical size and make things easier to read.


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry about that. Wrapped in code tags as requested!


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

File info from the ffmpeg -i in streambaby


```
FFmpeg version SVN-r15986, Copyright (c) 2000-2008 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --enable-shared --disable-static --extra-cflags=-fno-common --e
nable-memalign-hack --enable-pthreads --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libxvid --ena
ble-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libspeex --enable-libfaac --enable-lib
gsm --enable-libx264 --enable-libschroedinger --enable-avisynth --enable-swscale
 --enable-gpl
  libavutil     49.12. 0 / 49.12. 0
  libavcodec    52. 6. 0 / 52. 6. 0
  libavformat   52.23. 1 / 52.23. 1
  libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
  libswscale     0. 6. 1 /  0. 6. 1
  built on Dec  3 2008 02:14:13, gcc: 4.2.4
[NULL @ 0x453620]Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 29.98 (65535/
2186) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
Input #0, avi, from 'American Gangster - 3x07 - Guy Fisher WS DSR XviD-CRiMSON.a
vi':
  Duration: 00:40:57.96, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1192 kb/s
    Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 624x352 [PAR 254:246 DAR 1651:902], 29.9
7 tb(r)
    Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 112 kb/s
At least one output file must be specified
```


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

weggie said:


> File info from the ffmpeg -i in streambaby
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This file is definately not TiVo compatable so would need to be transcoded. Please use the following FFMPEG command to make this video tivo compatible and try streaming it through pytivo or streamababy:

Guide:
http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/video_compatibility

Command:

```
ffmpeg -y -i inputFile.mpg -threads 2 -c:a ac3 -b:a 448k -ar 48000 -ac 6 -c:v libx264 -coder ac -level 41 -vb 5000k -bf 0 -refs 2 -flags +loop -weightp 2 -trellis 1 -data_partitioning 1 -mixed-refs 1 -weightb 0 -8x8dct 1 -fast-pskip 0 -mbtree 1 -me_method umh -subq 6 -me_range 16 -sc_threshold 0 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -qdiff 3 -qcomp .5 -g 24 -keyint_min 2 -subq 6 -psy 1 -x264opts rc_lookahead=24:scenecut=0:chroma_me=1:analyse=1:ipratio=1.25 -sn -copyts outputFile.mp4
```
Rick


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

Shouldn't streambaby convert this on it's own and stream it?


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

weggie said:


> Shouldn't streambaby convert this on it's own and stream it?


Yes, but I want you to test a file that does not need to be converted at all. That way you remove ffmpeg as what is slowing down the transfers on your newly built box.

Once you have a file that does not need to be transcoded, try transfering that with pytivo or streambaby. If that transfers slowly then you know it is a network issue and not a FFMPEG/CPU speed issue.

Rick


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

Ahhh I see.

Thanks I will try that and then try to trasnfer it and post the results.

I do have one issue. 

I tried to run the code that you posted as is substituting in the path to my ffmpeg (I'm using my ffmpeg from pytivo) and the path to my file and I got an error that it could not find the file.

Tonight, I'll dumb it down and just put the ffmpeg file and the video file in the same directory, encode and then post the results of the attempted stream with the file info to make sure it's encoded correctly.

Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is a log of the converted file it still seemed very choppy and did not stream properly.

I will post the media info after this.


```
04/17/13 22:15:18 Listener: 
04/17/13 22:15:18 Factory: HME receiver connected
04/17/13 22:15:18 Listener: app=StreamBabyStream[#1,uri=null] [email protected]
04/17/13 22:15:18 StreamBabyStream: width: 1280
04/17/13 22:15:18 StreamBabyStream: height: 720
04/17/13 22:15:18 StreamBabyStream: aspect: 1/1
04/17/13 22:15:18 HostContext: key=pw applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:15:18 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:15:18 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:15:18 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:15:18 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:15:18 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=background-720.jpg
04/17/13 22:15:19 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-top-DELCLRSPC_ABC_SYM.png
04/17/13 22:15:19 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-tips.png
04/17/13 22:15:19 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-middle-lc.png
04/17/13 22:15:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/17/13 22:15:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/17/13 22:15:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/17/13 22:15:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-bottom-empty.png
04/17/13 22:15:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-datafield.png
04/17/13 22:15:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-focus.png
04/17/13 22:15:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/bar.png
04/17/13 22:15:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/left.png
04/17/13 22:15:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/right.png
04/17/13 22:15:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/up.png
04/17/13 22:15:20 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/17/13 22:15:20 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/17/13 22:15:20 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/17/13 22:15:20 HostContext: key=pw value=
04/17/13 22:15:20 HostContext: key=pw value=applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:15:20 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:15:20 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:15:20 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:15:20 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:15:20 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:15:20 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/17/13 22:15:20 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/17/13 22:15:20 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/17/13 22:15:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/down.png
04/17/13 22:15:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pageup.png
04/17/13 22:15:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pagedown.png
04/17/13 22:15:20 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pleasewait.png
04/17/13 22:15:21 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=folder.png
04/17/13 22:15:21 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/17/13 22:15:24 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/17/13 22:15:24 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:24 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:24 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:24 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:24 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:24 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:24 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:24 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:24 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/17/13 22:15:27 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/17/13 22:15:27 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:28 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/17/13 22:15:29 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:29 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:29 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:29 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:29 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:29 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:31 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/17/13 22:15:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:31 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/17/13 22:15:33 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/17/13 22:15:33 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:33 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=movie.png
04/17/13 22:15:33 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:33 StandardMetadataModule: Checking if PyTivo 

04/17/13 22:15:34 BaseMetadataModule: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<pytivo>
   <title>American Gangster</title>
   <seriesTitle>American Gangster</seriesTitle>
   <episodeTitle>3x07 Guy Fisher</episodeTitle>
   <episodeNumber>7</episodeNumber>
   <isEpisode>true</isEpisode>
   <description/>
   <seriesId>EP00871336</seriesId>
   <callsign>BET</callsign>
   <originalAirDate>2008-12-04T00:00:00Z</originalAirDate>
   <starRating>3.4</starRating>
   <tvRating>TV-14</tvRating>
   <vProgramGenre>Documentary</vProgramGenre>
</pytivo>
04/17/13 22:15:34 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:34 StandardMetadataModule: Checking if PyTivo 

04/17/13 22:15:34 BaseMetadataModule: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<pytivo>
   <title>American Gangster</title>
   <seriesTitle>American Gangster</seriesTitle>
   <episodeTitle>3x07 Guy Fisher</episodeTitle>
   <episodeNumber>7</episodeNumber>
   <isEpisode>true</isEpisode>
   <description/>
   <seriesId>EP00871336</seriesId>
   <callsign>BET</callsign>
   <originalAirDate>2008-12-04T00:00:00Z</originalAirDate>
   <starRating>3.4</starRating>
   <tvRating>TV-14</tvRating>
   <vProgramGenre>Documentary</vProgramGenre>
</pytivo>
04/17/13 22:15:34 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:34 StandardMetadataModule: Checking if PyTivo 

04/17/13 22:15:34 BaseMetadataModule: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<pytivo>
   <title>American Gangster</title>
   <seriesTitle>American Gangster</seriesTitle>
   <episodeTitle>3x08 The Shower Posse</episodeTitle>
   <episodeNumber>8</episodeNumber>
   <isEpisode>true</isEpisode>
   <description/>
   <seriesId>EP00871336</seriesId>
   <callsign>BET</callsign>
   <originalAirDate>2008-12-11T00:00:00Z</originalAirDate>
   <starRating>3.4</starRating>
   <tvRating>TV-14</tvRating>
   <vProgramGenre>Documentary</vProgramGenre>
</pytivo>
04/17/13 22:15:34 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:34 StandardMetadataModule: Checking if PyTivo 

04/17/13 22:15:34 BaseMetadataModule: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<pytivo>
   <title>American Gangster</title>
   <seriesTitle>American Gangster</seriesTitle>
   <episodeTitle>3x08 The Shower Posse</episodeTitle>
   <episodeNumber>8</episodeNumber>
   <isEpisode>true</isEpisode>
   <description/>
   <seriesId>EP00871336</seriesId>
   <callsign>BET</callsign>
   <originalAirDate>2008-12-11T00:00:00Z</originalAirDate>
   <starRating>3.4</starRating>
   <tvRating>TV-14</tvRating>
   <vProgramGenre>Documentary</vProgramGenre>
</pytivo>
04/17/13 22:15:34 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/17/13 22:15:38 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/17/13 22:15:38 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:15:38 StandardMetadataModule: Checking if PyTivo 

04/17/13 22:15:38 BaseMetadataModule: <html><head><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"></head><body><div id="global"><h1>American Gangster - 3x08 The Shower Posse</h1><p></p><p>BET<br>Original Air Date: 12/11/2008<br>Episode #: 8</p><p class="genre">Documentary</p></div></body></html>
04/17/13 22:15:38 CobraRenderer: rurl is null
04/17/13 22:15:38 CobraRenderer: rurl changed to file:/C:/Users/mwoods/AppData/Local/Temp/tmp-mgr-sbsp7290.5131040243587682545.tmp/info-3387280178995590954.html
04/17/13 22:16:04 Listener: 
04/17/13 22:16:04 Listener: connection to receiver closed
04/17/13 22:16:04 Listener: 
04/17/13 22:16:04 Factory: HME receiver disconnected
04/17/13 22:16:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/17/13 22:16:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/17/13 22:16:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/17/13 22:16:21 Listener: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/
04/17/13 22:16:21 Listener: path=/streambaby/ uri=/streambaby/
04/17/13 22:16:21 Listener: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/ factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream_Baby_Stream]
04/17/13 22:16:21 Listener: 
04/17/13 22:16:21 Factory: HME receiver connected
04/17/13 22:16:21 Listener: app=StreamBabyStream[#1,uri=null] [email protected]
04/17/13 22:16:22 StreamBabyStream: width: 1280
04/17/13 22:16:22 StreamBabyStream: height: 720
04/17/13 22:16:22 StreamBabyStream: aspect: 1/1
04/17/13 22:16:22 HostContext: key=pw applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:16:22 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:16:22 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:22 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:22 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:22 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=background-720.jpg
04/17/13 22:16:22 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-top-DELCLRSPC_ABC_SYM.png
04/17/13 22:16:22 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-tips.png
04/17/13 22:16:22 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-middle-lc.png
04/17/13 22:16:22 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-bottom-empty.png
04/17/13 22:16:22 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-datafield.png
04/17/13 22:16:23 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-focus.png
04/17/13 22:16:23 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/bar.png
04/17/13 22:16:23 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/left.png
04/17/13 22:16:23 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/right.png
04/17/13 22:16:23 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/up.png
04/17/13 22:16:23 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/17/13 22:16:23 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/17/13 22:16:23 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/17/13 22:16:23 HostContext: key=pw value=
04/17/13 22:16:23 HostContext: key=pw value=applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:16:23 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:16:23 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:23 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:23 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:23 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:23 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/17/13 22:16:23 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/17/13 22:16:23 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/17/13 22:16:23 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/down.png
04/17/13 22:16:23 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pageup.png
04/17/13 22:16:23 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pagedown.png
04/17/13 22:16:23 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pleasewait.png
04/17/13 22:16:24 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=folder.png
04/17/13 22:16:24 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/17/13 22:16:28 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/17/13 22:16:29 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:29 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:29 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:29 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:29 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:29 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:29 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:29 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:29 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/17/13 22:16:30 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/17/13 22:16:30 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:31 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/17/13 22:16:32 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:32 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:32 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:32 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:32 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:32 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:33 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/17/13 22:16:33 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:34 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:34 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/17/13 22:16:34 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/17/13 22:16:34 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:35 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=movie.png
04/17/13 22:16:35 SelectionScreen: focusOn entry=null
04/17/13 22:16:37 SelectionScreen: action=right
04/17/13 22:16:37 StandardMetadataModule: set metadata here
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.FtypAtom(102,116,121,112): FtypAtom (offset: 0, size:32)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.FreeAtom(102,114,101,101): FreeAtom (offset: 32, size:8)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.MdatAtom(109,100,97,116): MdatAtom (offset: 40, size:1669138968)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.MoovAtom(109,111,111,118): MoovAtom (offset: 1669139008, size:973351)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.MvhdAtom(109,118,104,100): MvhdAtom (offset: 1669139016, size:108)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 1669139124, size:602401)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 1669139132, size:92)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 1669139224, size:36)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 1669139232, size:28)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 1669139260, size:602265)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 1669139268, size:32)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 1669139300, size:45)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 1669139345, size:602180)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.VmhdAtom(118,109,104,100): VmhdAtom (offset: 1669139353, size:20)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 1669139373, size:36)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 1669139381, size:28)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 1669139409, size:602116)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 1669139417, size:168)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:       mp4.util.atom.Avc1Atom(97,118,99,49): Avc1Atom (offset: 1669139433, size:152)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 1669139585, size:24)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StssAtom(115,116,115,115): StssAtom (offset: 1669139609, size:12300)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 1669151909, size:40)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 1669151949, size:294792)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 1669446741, size:294784)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 1669741525, size:370736)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 1669741533, size:92)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 1669741625, size:36)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 1669741633, size:28)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 1669741661, size:370600)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 1669741669, size:32)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 1669741701, size:45)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 1669741746, size:370515)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.SmhdAtom(115,109,104,100): SmhdAtom (offset: 1669741754, size:16)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 1669741770, size:36)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 1669741778, size:28)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 1669741806, size:370455)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 1669741814, size:63)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:       mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(97,99,45,51): AcX453Atom (offset: 1669741830, size:47)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 1669741877, size:24)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 1669741901, size:75556)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 1669817457, size:20)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 1669817477, size:294784)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 1670112261, size:98)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.MetaAtom(109,101,116,97): MetaAtom (offset: 1670112269, size:90)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 1670112281, size:33)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.IlstAtom(105,108,115,116): IlstAtom (offset: 1670112314, size:45)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.ilst.CprttooAtom(169,116,111,111): CprttooAtom (offset: 1670112322, size:37)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DataAtom(100,97,116,97): DataAtom (offset: 1670112330, size:29)
04/17/13 22:16:37 VideoModuleHelper: GetVidInfo: file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x08%20-%20The%20Jamaican%20Shower%20Posse%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.mp4
04/17/13 22:16:37 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: vidDur:2458889
04/17/13 22:16:37 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: VideoInfo:
uri: file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x08%20-%20The%20Jamaican%20Shower%20Posse%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.mp4, Container: mp4, Duration: 2458.889 seconds
Video: h264 624x352 29.97002997002997 fps
  PixAspect: 1.0, Aspect: 1.7727273
Audio: ac3 48000HZ 2 channels
04/17/13 22:16:37 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x08%20-%20The%20Jamaican%20Shower%20Posse%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:16:37 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:16:37 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:37 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.FtypAtom(102,116,121,112): FtypAtom (offset: 0, size:32)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.FreeAtom(102,114,101,101): FreeAtom (offset: 32, size:8)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.MdatAtom(109,100,97,116): MdatAtom (offset: 40, size:1669138968)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.MoovAtom(109,111,111,118): MoovAtom (offset: 1669139008, size:973351)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.MvhdAtom(109,118,104,100): MvhdAtom (offset: 1669139016, size:108)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 1669139124, size:602401)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 1669139132, size:92)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 1669139224, size:36)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 1669139232, size:28)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 1669139260, size:602265)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 1669139268, size:32)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 1669139300, size:45)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 1669139345, size:602180)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.VmhdAtom(118,109,104,100): VmhdAtom (offset: 1669139353, size:20)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 1669139373, size:36)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 1669139381, size:28)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 1669139409, size:602116)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 1669139417, size:168)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:       mp4.util.atom.Avc1Atom(97,118,99,49): Avc1Atom (offset: 1669139433, size:152)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 1669139585, size:24)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StssAtom(115,116,115,115): StssAtom (offset: 1669139609, size:12300)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 1669151909, size:40)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 1669151949, size:294792)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 1669446741, size:294784)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 1669741525, size:370736)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 1669741533, size:92)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 1669741625, size:36)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 1669741633, size:28)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 1669741661, size:370600)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 1669741669, size:32)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 1669741701, size:45)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 1669741746, size:370515)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.SmhdAtom(115,109,104,100): SmhdAtom (offset: 1669741754, size:16)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 1669741770, size:36)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 1669741778, size:28)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 1669741806, size:370455)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 1669741814, size:63)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:       mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(97,99,45,51): AcX453Atom (offset: 1669741830, size:47)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 1669741877, size:24)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 1669741901, size:75556)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 1669817457, size:20)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 1669817477, size:294784)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 1670112261, size:98)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.MetaAtom(109,101,116,97): MetaAtom (offset: 1670112269, size:90)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 1670112281, size:33)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.IlstAtom(105,108,115,116): IlstAtom (offset: 1670112314, size:45)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.ilst.CprttooAtom(169,116,111,111): CprttooAtom (offset: 1670112322, size:37)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DataAtom(100,97,116,97): DataAtom (offset: 1670112330, size:29)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: moov size 973343
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: mdat size 1669138960
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: sampleNum 1
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new key frame 1
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: trackType Vid (stts) trackTime: 0.0 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(0/30000) adjTimePos(0/30000)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: trackType Snd trackTime: 1.92153582E14 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(9223372036854775807/48000) adjTimePos(0/30000)
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: Movie time 2458 sec, cut at 0.0sec
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: ts 1000 cut at 0.0
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: media time 0
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: chunk 1
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cutDuration 2458889
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new time 0.0
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: media time 0
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: chunk 1
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cutDuration 2458848
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new time 0.0
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: moov chunk 48
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cut moov chunk 48
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: updateAmount -973343
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: movie skip 0
04/17/13 22:16:37 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: Cut Movie time 2458 sec 
04/17/13 22:16:37 VideoModuleHelper: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
04/17/13 22:16:37 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x08%20-%20The%20Jamaican%20Shower%20Posse%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:16:37 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:16:37 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:37 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:37 VideoModuleHelper: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
04/17/13 22:16:40 ButtonScreen: action=right
04/17/13 22:16:40 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x08%20-%20The%20Jamaican%20Shower%20Posse%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.mp4 value=0
04/17/13 22:16:40 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x08%20-%20The%20Jamaican%20Shower%20Posse%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.mp4 value=0applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:16:40 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:16:40 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:40 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:40 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:40 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:40 ViewScreen: Desc: American Gangster - 3x08 - The Jamaican Shower Posse WS DSR XviD-CRiMSON.mp4
04/17/13 22:16:40 PreviewWindow: pWidth: 1280
04/17/13 22:16:40 PreviewWindow: preview parent=BView[#2718,bounds=0,0,1280x720]
04/17/13 22:16:40 HostContext: key=mpos:file:/D:/_video/TV%20Shows/American%20Gangster/Season%203/American%20Gangster%20-%203x08%20-%20The%20Jamaican%20Shower%20Posse%20WS%20DSR%20XviD-CRiMSON.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:16:40 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
04/17/13 22:16:40 HostContext: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:40 HostContext: compKey=-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
04/17/13 22:16:40 ViewScreen: goto position: 0, vidlen: 2458889
04/17/13 22:16:40 ViewScreen: Position not in buffer, starting new stream
04/17/13 22:16:41 ViewScreen: Openening stream at position: 0(0 secs)
04/17/13 22:16:41 VideoModuleHelper: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.FtypAtom(102,116,121,112): FtypAtom (offset: 0, size:32)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.FreeAtom(102,114,101,101): FreeAtom (offset: 32, size:8)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.MdatAtom(109,100,97,116): MdatAtom (offset: 40, size:1669138968)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: mp4.util.atom.MoovAtom(109,111,111,118): MoovAtom (offset: 1669139008, size:973351)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.MvhdAtom(109,118,104,100): MvhdAtom (offset: 1669139016, size:108)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 1669139124, size:602401)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 1669139132, size:92)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 1669139224, size:36)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 1669139232, size:28)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 1669139260, size:602265)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 1669139268, size:32)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 1669139300, size:45)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 1669139345, size:602180)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.VmhdAtom(118,109,104,100): VmhdAtom (offset: 1669139353, size:20)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 1669139373, size:36)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 1669139381, size:28)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 1669139409, size:602116)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 1669139417, size:168)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:       mp4.util.atom.Avc1Atom(97,118,99,49): Avc1Atom (offset: 1669139433, size:152)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 1669139585, size:24)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StssAtom(115,116,115,115): StssAtom (offset: 1669139609, size:12300)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 1669151909, size:40)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 1669151949, size:294792)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 1669446741, size:294784)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 1669741525, size:370736)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 1669741533, size:92)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 1669741625, size:36)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 1669741633, size:28)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 1669741661, size:370600)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 1669741669, size:32)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 1669741701, size:45)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 1669741746, size:370515)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.SmhdAtom(115,109,104,100): SmhdAtom (offset: 1669741754, size:16)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 1669741770, size:36)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 1669741778, size:28)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 1669741806, size:370455)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 1669741814, size:63)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:       mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(97,99,45,51): AcX453Atom (offset: 1669741830, size:47)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 1669741877, size:24)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 1669741901, size:75556)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 1669817457, size:20)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 1669817477, size:294784)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:  mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 1670112261, size:98)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:   mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.MetaAtom(109,101,116,97): MetaAtom (offset: 1670112269, size:90)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 1670112281, size:33)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:    mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.IlstAtom(105,108,115,116): IlstAtom (offset: 1670112314, size:45)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:     mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.ilst.CprttooAtom(169,116,111,111): CprttooAtom (offset: 1670112322, size:37)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2:      mp4.util.atom.DataAtom(100,97,116,97): DataAtom (offset: 1670112330, size:29)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: moov size 973343
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: mdat size 1669138960
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: sampleNum 1
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new key frame 1
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: trackType Vid (stts) trackTime: 0.0 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(0/30000) adjTimePos(0/30000)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: trackType Snd trackTime: 0.0 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(0/48000) adjTimePos(0/30000)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: Movie time 2458 sec, cut at 0.0sec
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: ts 1000 cut at 0.0
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: media time 0
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: chunk 1
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cutDuration 2458889
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new time 0.0
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: media time 0
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: chunk 1
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cutDuration 2458848
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new time 0.0
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: moov chunk 48
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cut moov chunk 48
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: updateAmount -973343
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: movie skip 0
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: Cut Movie time 2458 sec 
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: sampleNum 1
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new key frame 1
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: trackType Vid (stts) trackTime: 0.0 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(0/30000) adjTimePos(0/30000)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: trackType Snd trackTime: 0.0 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(0/48000) adjTimePos(0/30000)
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: Movie time 2458 sec, cut at 0.0sec
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: ts 1000 cut at 0.0
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: media time 0
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: chunk 1
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cutDuration 2458889
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new time 0.0
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: media time 0
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: 	DBG: chunk 1
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: cutDuration 2458848
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: DBG: new time 0.0
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: Start reinterleave...
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: Total size of all mdat chunks: 1669137168
04/17/13 22:16:41 MP4StreamFactory$2: Finished reinterleave in: 0.135s
04/17/13 22:16:41 NamedStream: Registering named stream: bbbbe4f7-c5c8-4115-8b3d-bdae4fd8bbf3.stream
04/17/13 22:16:42 Listener: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/bbbbe4f7-c5c8-4115-8b3d-bdae4fd8bbf3.stream
04/17/13 22:16:42 Listener: path=/streambaby/bbbbe4f7-c5c8-4115-8b3d-bdae4fd8bbf3.stream uri=/streambaby/
04/17/13 22:16:42 Listener: 
04/17/13 22:16:42 Listener: 192.168.1.183 bbbbe4f7-c5c8-4115-8b3d-bdae4fd8bbf3.stream HTTP GET - to factory /streambaby/
04/17/13 22:16:42 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=bbbbe4f7-c5c8-4115-8b3d-bdae4fd8bbf3.stream
04/17/13 22:16:42 NamedStream: Getting mapped stream for named stream: bbbbe4f7-c5c8-4115-8b3d-bdae4fd8bbf3.stream
04/17/13 22:16:42 NamedStream: Getting mapped stream for named stream: bbbbe4f7-c5c8-4115-8b3d-bdae4fd8bbf3.stream
04/17/13 22:16:53 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_shuttle_top.png
04/17/13 22:16:53 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar.png
04/17/13 22:16:53 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_shuttle_bottom.png
04/17/13 22:16:53 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_marker.png
04/17/13 22:16:53 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_tick.png
04/17/13 22:16:53 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_mode_play.png
04/17/13 22:16:53 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:16:58 NewStatusBar: state=false
04/17/13 22:17:01 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:01 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/shuttlebar_mode_pause.png
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 ViewScreen: code=8 rawcode=16784648
04/17/13 22:17:01 ViewScreen: speed=1.0
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:01 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/17/13 22:17:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/17/13 22:17:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/17/13 22:17:22 ViewScreen: code=7 rawcode=16784391
04/17/13 22:17:22 ViewScreen: speed=1.0
04/17/13 22:17:22 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:24 ViewScreen: code=17 rawcode=16789521
04/17/13 22:17:27 NewStatusBar: state=false
04/17/13 22:17:39 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:39 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:39 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:39 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:39 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:39 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:39 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:39 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:39 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:39 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:39 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:39 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:39 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:39 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:39 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:39 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:39 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:39 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:40 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:40 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:40 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:40 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:40 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:40 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:40 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:40 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:40 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:40 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:40 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:40 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:40 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:40 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:40 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:40 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:17:40 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:17:40 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:14 ViewScreen: code=7 rawcode=16784391
04/17/13 22:18:14 ViewScreen: speed=1.0
04/17/13 22:18:14 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:19 NewStatusBar: state=false
04/17/13 22:18:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/17/13 22:18:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/17/13 22:18:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:18:38 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:19:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/17/13 22:19:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/17/13 22:19:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/17/13 22:19:25 ViewScreen: code=7 rawcode=16784391
04/17/13 22:19:25 ViewScreen: speed=1.0
04/17/13 22:19:25 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:19:31 NewStatusBar: state=false
04/17/13 22:20:02 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:20:02 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:20:02 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:20:02 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:20:02 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:20:02 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:20:02 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:20:02 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:20:02 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:20:02 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:20:02 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:20:02 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:20:02 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:20:02 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:20:02 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:20:02 ViewScreen: speed=0.0
04/17/13 22:20:02 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:20:02 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:20:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/D:/_video/
04/17/13 22:20:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Y:/
04/17/13 22:20:19 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: dirEntry: file:/Z:/
04/17/13 22:20:36 ViewScreen: code=7 rawcode=16784391
04/17/13 22:20:36 ViewScreen: speed=1.0
04/17/13 22:20:36 NewStatusBar: state=true
04/17/13 22:20:42 NewStatusBar: state=false
```


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

```
General
Complete name                            : D:\_video\TV Shows\American Gangster\Season 3\American Gangster - 3x08 - The Jamaican Shower Posse WS DSR XviD-CRiMSON.mp4
Format                                   : MPEG-4
Format profile                           : Base Media
Codec ID                                 : isom
File size                                : 1.56 GiB
Duration                                 : 40mn 58s
Overall bit rate                         : 5 434 Kbps
Writing application                      : Lavf54.25.105

Video
ID                                       : 1
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames                : 2 frames
Format settings, GOP                     : M=1, N=24
Codec ID                                 : avc1
Codec ID/Info                            : Advanced Video Coding
Duration                                 : 40mn 58s
Bit rate                                 : 5 000 Kbps
Width                                    : 624 pixels
Height                                   : 352 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 1.85:1
Original display aspect ratio            : 1.85:1
Frame rate mode                          : Constant
Frame rate                               : 29.970 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.760
Stream size                              : 1.43 GiB (92%)
Writing library                          : x264 core 125 r2208 d9d2288
Encoding settings                        : cabac=1 / ref=2 / deblock=1:0:0 / analyse=0x3:0 / me=umh / subme=6 / psy=1 / psy_rd=1.00:0.00 / mixed_ref=1 / me_range=16 / chroma_me=1 / trellis=1 / 8x8dct=1 / cqm=0 / deadzone=21,11 / fast_pskip=0 / chroma_qp_offset=-2 / threads=2 / lookahead_threads=1 / sliced_threads=0 / nr=0 / decimate=1 / interlaced=0 / bluray_compat=0 / constrained_intra=0 / bframes=0 / weightp=2 / keyint=24 / keyint_min=2 / scenecut=0 / intra_refresh=0 / rc_lookahead=24 / rc=abr / mbtree=1 / bitrate=5000 / ratetol=1.0 / qcomp=0.50 / qpmin=10 / qpmax=50 / qpstep=3 / ip_ratio=1.25 / aq=1:1.00

Audio
ID                                       : 2
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Mode extension                           : CM (complete main)
Format settings, Endianness              : Big
Codec ID                                 : ac-3
Duration                                 : 40mn 58s
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Bit rate                                 : 448 Kbps
Channel(s)                               : 6 channels
Channel positions                        : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate                            : 48.0 KHz
Bit depth                                : 16 bits
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Stream size                              : 131 MiB (8%)
```


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Must be a network issue related to your 6 core machine then then as the above should not be transcoded using streambaby or pyTivo push.


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

So, 

One of the things that I have done is to switch the port on the switch that I am using.

I can still do one of the following:

get a new switch
change the Ethernet cable

Any other suggestions to test the networking angle?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

weggie said:


> So,
> 
> One of the things that I have done is to switch the port on the switch that I am using.
> 
> ...


 Could be an issue with ethernet card or driver on the 6 core machine. So you may want to also try using wireless networking instead to see if you get better results for a transfer which would really pinpoint the issue.


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

Good call. Since this is on the board, I'll just slap a card in and test it with that.

Thanks

Will post the results when done.


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

So, I replaced my switch from to a netgear gigabit switch. It seems to have some promise as I'm able to stream with the same speed that I used to be able to do before the refresh. I have tested the same avi file (mentioned before American Gangster) and the create mp4 file. Both transfer and stream without missing a beat.

I will probably upgrade all of my switches to see if this will help both Tivo's to move faster.


The only issue I seem to have now is, when sickbeard create meta info for a show, streambaby throws an error. I'll search some sickbeard forms and maybe even make a new post here to see if I can figure out why this isn't working. As like the same old song this was working before.

Any brainstorms why this isn't working please leave them here.


----------

